# Instinctive Shooting?



## bbshooter (Jun 3, 2010)

Would someone please define the term "instinctive shooting"?

When I first took up slingshots, I immediately started to work on my aim. I found that if you are holding the Ss in a vertical position the anchor point was the top of the ear. If the Ss is held in the horizontal position the anchor point is the corner of the mouth (or bottom of the ear). Then this past weekend, I started to work on having the anchor point at my shoulder. And lastly, today I made a few shots at tree trunks with the anchor point at my waist.

All of this is fine and good for aiming but does nothing toward defining instinctive shooting.

So, what gives?


----------



## Gandolphin (Jun 28, 2010)

People kinda try to prevent the use of the word "Ss"...

i use the higher fork to aim,
i have no idea what instinctive shooting means...


----------



## bbshooter (Jun 3, 2010)

Gandolphin said:


> People kinda try to prevent the use of the word "Ss"...
> 
> i use the higher fork to aim,
> i have no idea what instinctive shooting means...


Your right. I apologize for the Ss. Trying to use shorthand.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

I alternate between aiming an instinct shooting.
I'll have a go at explaining the difference.
When I aim (or sight shoot), I use part of the fork like a gun sight (which part depends on the fork). It gives me a way to establish a relationship between the fork and the target.
When I shoot instinctively, I point the fork at the target and concentrate only on the target, letting my hand-eye coordination (and brain) do it on their own.


----------



## Bugar (Dec 24, 2009)

Instinctive shooting is bout the same as throwing a ball, after so many pitches or shots, you just sorta know how to put the ball or pebble where you want it to go=That's instinctive- then there are sight shooters, that use sights, and then you can use a mark on the side of the fork for reference, or can use the gap between the top or bottom of the fork for sighting reference picture, OR just whatever works out best for you, but the main thing is always anchor the same place, and always hold the slingshot the same, that's bout the best this ol' guy can explain it, mebbe somebody else has other ideas or explanitions, PRACTICE-PRACTICE->


----------



## Nico (Sep 10, 2010)

bbshooter said:


> Would someone please define the term "instinctive shooting"?
> 
> When I first took up slingshots, I immediately started to work on my aim. I found that if you are holding the Ss in a vertical position the anchor point was the top of the ear. If the Ss is held in the horizontal position the anchor point is the corner of the mouth (or bottom of the ear). Then this past weekend, I started to work on having the anchor point at my shoulder. And lastly, today I made a few shots at tree trunks with the anchor point at my waist.
> 
> ...


The best I can describe instinctive shooting, is that you arent consciously using some part of your fork as a way to align with your target. Instead its your eyes that guide you to your shot, you focus on your target draw back and release when you feel its right.

In Mexican shooting practices we call it "tirando al tanteo" I'm not sure how to properly translate this, except that you are shooting with a "visual estimate of the target's trajectory" as opposed using the fork in some way to aim.

I cant aim with my slingshots, I try and I'm terrible at aiming I do best at instintive flip shooting..


----------



## crazyslingshot (Dec 25, 2009)

Why not aiming?

1: there is no real aiming for slingshot because the ammo drops down much after flying about 15 meters.
How do you aim with a curved trajectory?

2:slingshot is a rough projectile thing without any aiming mechanism , any tiny difference,say 1 or 2 mm, of the aiming always lead to big difference of trajectory, thus the big deviation from hitting the target.

Instinctive shooting is a method of 'aiming' by using the human's muscle and brain.

Human's muscle and brain have much more performance and potential than the 'aiming mechanism' you would found on the slingshot.

There is only a short phrase to describel it: shoot toward the target , practice and practice.

Instinctive shooting is bout the same as shoot a basket when playing the basketball.

What's the 'aiming mechanism' the NBA player use? Absolutely, no at all, just shoot the basket by instinction.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Istinctive shooting automatically takes information on target size and distance and has no rigid systematic draw and no achor point and no point of reference. This is the best technique for not limiting yourself to 33 feet. Instinctive shooting is rapidly learned by snap shooting at 5 or 10 feet using a can as a target with this you can see quickly that shooting at will offers an advantage without having to make sure the pouch is pulled to the ear at a certain spot before taking the shot. This is too regimented for me and you cannot use it at varying distances.


----------



## bbshooter (Jun 3, 2010)

Dayhiker said:


> Why not aiming?
> 
> 1: there is no real aiming for slingshot because the ammo drops down much after flying about 15 meters.
> How do you aim with a curved trajectory?
> ...


Okay, I think I am starting to get a handle on "instinctive shooting". You practice letting the mind and body determine where the shot should go.

To paraphrase from my own life experience.....When I was young (and my eyesight was much better) I was a fair billiards player. When I walked up to table and looked at the shot I knew instinctively what I had to do to move the ball I was shooting at and what I had to do to the Cue ball. If I would have had to explain what I did I would have been at a complete loss.....because.....my mind and body knew what to do after many hundreds of games played. There was very little actual thought or planning because my mind did all of the work automatically.

Thanks one and all.


----------



## Jaybird (Dec 20, 2009)

I agree with everything said about instinctive shooting except Dqui's words "snap shooting".I think he used the term to mean a fast shot.When instinctive shooting you shoot as soon as you have hand eye co-ordination which can be pretty fast,but does not have to be fast.A snap shot is an uncontrolled shot whether you are instinctive shooting or sight shooting.A fast instinctive shot is not nessarily a snap shot.It can be a fast hand eye co-ordinated shot.I hope everyone understands what I am trying to say.Too many people misuse the phrase "SNAP SHOOTING".


----------



## dragonmaster (Dec 24, 2009)

just use your minds eye it will put everything in the right place for you and with practice you will start hitting the target


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

I just point and pray, I call it spiritual shooting....


----------



## crazyslingshot (Dec 25, 2009)

instinctive shoot is broadly used in sports.

billiards , basketball shoot, soccer shoot, flip dagger...

Good accuracy can be acquired.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Jaybird said:


> I agree with everything said about instinctive shooting except Dqui's words "snap shooting".I think he used the term to mean a fast shot.When instinctive shooting you shoot as soon as you have hand eye co-ordination which can be pretty fast,but does not have to be fast.A snap shot is an uncontrolled shot whether you are instinctive shooting or sight shooting.A fast instinctive shot is not nessarily a snap shot.It can be a fast hand eye co-ordinated shot.I hope everyone understands what I am trying to say.Too many people misuse the phrase "SNAP SHOOTING".


Im guilty of the misuse of the term. I shall refrain from the use of snapshoot. But I do that to take care of lizards on my fence and snakes in the ditch. But realy take a full second and get a feel for where your shooting. I was incorrect. Thanks Jaybird.


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

I agree with what has been said except one thing. I can sight shoot at different distances and the trajectory does not bother me to much until I am beyond 50 yards or until I cannot use the bottom prong as a sight. It’s just a matter of knowing your trajectory and what aim point of your fork to use at different distances. On the slingshot that I shoot, the corner of the top prong is on at 10 meters, first sight mark on the top prong 15 meters, bottom sight mark on the top prong 20 meters 1/4 inch below the top prong 30 meters, ½ way between the two prongs 40 meters, the inside corner of the bottom prong 50 meters, about 11/2 inch below the bottom prong 60 meters and about the with of the two prongs below the bottom prong 70 meters. Windage is achieved by rotating the fork slightly to the right or left. I instinctive shoot when I am only going to get one shot, unless I know the distance. If hunting and a target is not on something solid, I might take a trial shot a short ways away from him to find the distance as generally an animal will not move unless you hit close to him. Then the second shot I will put on him. This is a technique that I would use on a pest, but not on game like a rabbit. -- Tex


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

NoSugarRob said:


> I just point and pray, I call it spiritual shooting....











[/quote]

Yeah baby!


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

Tex-Shooter said:


> I agree with what has been said except one thing. I can sight shoot at different distances and the trajectory does not bother me to much until I am beyond 50 yards or until I cannot use the bottom prong as a sight. It's just a matter of knowing your trajectory and what aim point of your fork to use at different distances. On the slingshot that I shoot, the corner of the top prong is on at 10 meters, first sight mark on the top prong 15 meters, bottom sight mark on the top prong 20 meters 1/4 inch below the top prong 30 meters, ½ way between the two prongs 40 meters, the inside corner of the bottom prong 50 meters, about 11/2 inch below the bottom prong 60 meters and about the with of the two prongs below the bottom prong 70 meters. Windage is achieved by rotating the fork slightly to the right or left. I instinctive shoot when I am only going to get one shot, unless I know the distance. If hunting and a target is not on something solid, I might take a trial shot a short ways away from him to find the distance as generally an animal will not move unless you hit close to him. Then the second shot I will put on him. This is a technique that I would use on a pest, but not on game like a rabbit. -- Tex


I've been thinking about improving my distance, this is exactly what I need. What would we do without experienced shooters like you?


----------



## Bugar (Dec 24, 2009)

Y'Know Bill' Read your post and went out and did some shooting,, I don't even know where my fork posts line up, I'm not even sure i pay any tension to em, guess I just shoot my way and don't use no sight reference, just the way i shoot my cattys, course when was in the Marines i used sights alla time, but that was guns and other noisy stuff, shot instinctive archery for years, did sorta gap shooting with m' longbows. OH WELL, diffrent strokes for =>
Later-Bugar



Tex-Shooter said:


> I agree with what has been said except one thing. I can sight shoot at different distances and the trajectory does not bother me to much until I am beyond 50 yards or until I cannot use the bottom prong as a sight. It's just a matter of knowing your trajectory and what aim point of your fork to use at different distances. On the slingshot that I shoot, the corner of the top prong is on at 10 meters, first sight mark on the top prong 15 meters, bottom sight mark on the top prong 20 meters 1/4 inch below the top prong 30 meters, ½ way between the two prongs 40 meters, the inside corner of the bottom prong 50 meters, about 11/2 inch below the bottom prong 60 meters and about the with of the two prongs below the bottom prong 70 meters. Windage is achieved by rotating the fork slightly to the right or left. I instinctive shoot when I am only going to get one shot, unless I know the distance. If hunting and a target is not on something solid, I might take a trial shot a short ways away from him to find the distance as generally an animal will not move unless you hit close to him. Then the second shot I will put on him. This is a technique that I would use on a pest, but not on game like a rabbit. -- Tex


----------



## Jaybird (Dec 20, 2009)

dgui
If you have both eyes on your target and pull back and shoot fast it is a controlled instinctive shot.A snap shot is a uncontrolled shot.The definition gets confusing sometime.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Jaybird said:


> dgui
> If you have both eyes on your target and pull back and shoot fast it is a controlled instinctive shot.A snap shot is a uncontrolled shot.The definition gets confusing sometime.


If you or any one can do some video to show both of these I would like to see. All this time I thought I was snapshot shooting by pulling and letting go with no pause. Now im not so sure.


----------



## CB900SS (Jul 24, 2010)

dgui said:


> dgui
> If you have both eyes on your target and pull back and shoot fast it is a controlled instinctive shot.A snap shot is a uncontrolled shot.The definition gets confusing sometime.


If you or any one can do some video to show both of these I would like to see. All this time I thought I was snapshot shooting by pulling and letting go with no pause. Now im not so sure.
[/quote]

Unless you can put a camera in someones eyes you can't film this.

I did some instinctive shooting the other day... I was very surprised at how accurate I got after a few shots.


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

My definition of instinctive shooting is when you focus solely on your target and pay no visual attention to the position of your slingshot's forks; I think that although it takes longer to pick-up it's definitely a better method when hunting.


----------



## SlingMan (Jul 4, 2010)

crazyslingshot said:


> Why not aiming?
> 
> 1: there is no real aiming for slingshot because the ammo drops down much after flying about 15 meters.
> How do you aim with a curved trajectory?
> ...


It's obvious you don't own a King Cat Sling Shot.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Don't know about the rest of you fellas, but the more analytical I get while shooting, the worse I shoot. This goes triple for instinct shooting. If I'm in a thoughtful frame of mind, I can't hit anything instinctively.
One more thing. The key word for me whether sight shooting or instinct shooting is: *Relax!* Which doesn't come easy


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

To point or not to point.
Aim or no aim.
One eye open both eyes closed.
To take a snap shot or to snap shoot.
To use your brain or to be so open minded your brain falls out.
I dont know any more and im letting it go.
Dahiker makes a good point.


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

dgui said:


> To point or not to point.
> Aim or no aim.
> One eye open both eyes closed.
> To take a snap shot or to snap shoot.
> ...


HAHAHA! Brilliant!
Confucious say 'Listen to the man.'


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

I hope I'm not "The Man". Whatever you do, *do not* listen to me. My brain is very small.


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

Dayhiker said:


> I hope I'm not "The Man". Whatever you do, *do not* listen to me. My brain is very small.


HA! You might have a small brain, I can't see you from here but you wrote a fine piece there. The Chinese might call it wu-wei, if you're lucky.


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

OK, I've extended my draw to 34" and started to shoot instictively - my groups from 15 yards have gone from ~4" to >10!


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Sam said:


> OK, I've extended my draw to 34" and started to shoot instictively - my groups from 15 yards have gone from ~4" to >10!


Good distance, good shooting if that 1.0 inch. What type and size ammo?


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Dayhiker said:


> I hope I'm not "The Man". Whatever you do, *do not* listen to me. My brain is very small.


We cant help it if your makin sense. 
No matter how small your coconut is.


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

dgui said:


> OK, I've extended my draw to 34" and started to shoot instictively - my groups from 15 yards have gone from ~4" to >10!


Good distance, good shooting if that 1.0 inch. What type and size ammo?
[/quote]
No it's 10 - unfortunately







I don't think anyone's capable of achieving 1" groups at 15 yards!


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

For me the whole reason for shooting slingshots is to have fun with it. Too many times we get so hung up on the small details we lose sight of the big picture. We drive ourselves crazy with talking about things that are variable by each individual and seem to want everyone to do it like "I" do to prove some kind of point. I would rather see and hear the wonderful variations of the slingshot sport based on each persons' experience. If we are hitting what we aim at and accomplishing our goals, who is to say there is a better way. What would our slingshot world come to if Joerg started punching paper and shooting with "normal" rubber like I do ? My vote goes for the person who likes what they like and goes for personal satisfaction. What if ZDP felt there was no other way to design a slingshot and extremely efficient bands ? Let's have fun shooting slingshots and enjoy the variety this forum offers, encouraging each other to be individuals.


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

smitty said:


> For me the whole reason for shooting slingshots is to have fun with it. Too many times we get so hung up on the small details we lose sight of the big picture. We drive ourselves crazy with talking about things that are variable by each individual and seem to want everyone to do it like "I" do to prove some kind of point. I would rather see and hear the wonderful variations of the slingshot sport based on each persons' experience. If we are hitting what we aim at and accomplishing our goals, who is to say there is a better way. What would our slingshot world come to if Joerg started punching paper and shooting with "normal" rubber like I do ? My vote goes for the person who likes what they like and goes for personal satisfaction. What if ZDP felt there was no other way to design a slingshot and extremely efficient bands ? Let's have fun shooting slingshots and enjoy the variety this forum offers, encouraging each other to be individuals.


Aye, variation is the beauty of life!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Hey Smitty, what about if you aren't hitting anything, but you're still having a lot of fun trying?


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

Yes each to their own,I sell quite a few slingshots on ebay and most go for the six strand but my personnal favourite is the four strand.And get excellent results from 33-48-54 and 60 feet in the back yard when I walk the dog I shoot long distance and again get excellent results,I only have one task I would like to complete and thats to take a pigeon or crow in flight the opportunity does not arise every time so this could take a while.


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

hawk2009 said:


> Yes each to their own,I sell quite a few slingshots on ebay and most go for the six strand but my personnal favourite is the four strand.And get excellent results from 33-48-54 and 60 feet in the back yard when I walk the dog I shoot long distance and again get excellent results,I only have one task I would like to complete and thats to take a pigeon or crow in flight the opportunity does not arise every time so this could take a while.


If you if see a crow or pigeon on the ground simply walk within 15 yards of them and they will take flight *WHAM* - although please make sure you're on private land and have the owner's permission.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Sam said:


> OK, I've extended my draw to 34" and started to shoot instictively - my groups from 15 yards have gone from ~4" to >10!


Good distance, good shooting if that 1.0 inch. What type and size ammo?
[/quote]
No it's 10 - unfortunately







I don't think anyone's capable of achieving 1" groups at 15 yards!








[/quote]

I hope your wrong about that.


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

dgui said:


> OK, I've extended my draw to 34" and started to shoot instictively - my groups from 15 yards have gone from ~4" to >10!


Good distance, good shooting if that 1.0 inch. What type and size ammo?
[/quote]
No it's 10 - unfortunately







I don't think anyone's capable of achieving 1" groups at 15 yards!








[/quote]

I hope your wrong about that.
[/quote]
I do to! But I really think sub inch groups are the limit of a slingshot.


----------



## Jaybird (Dec 20, 2009)

Sam,it's not the slingshot that limits group size,It is the shooter.Practice and then practice some more.Make sure everything is as close to perfect as you can get it.Slingshot and your ammo, then the rest is up to you.


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

I


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

NoSugarRob said:


> I always aim my catty's.... think the only time i would ever shoot instinctively is if i had put up a life-size picture of me ex missus !


LOL, I have a friend who shot all of his framed photographs of his former wife with a .22 air rifle!


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

[


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

NoSugarRob said:


> I always aim my catty's.... think the only time i would ever shoot instinctively is if i had put up a life-size picture of me ex missus !


LOL, I have a friend who shot all of his framed photographs of his former wife with a .22 air rifle!








[/quote]

I think i would like him








[/quote]
Lol, IMO I think that sort of behaviour could be inferred as indicative of sociopathy.


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

[


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

Jaybird said:


> Sam,it's not the slingshot that limits group size,It is the shooter.Practice and then practice some more.Make sure everything is as close to perfect as you can get it.Slingshot and your ammo, then the rest is up to you.


I agree that the vast majority of shooter's will always be less accurate than their slingshots, but even high-precision rifles have their limitations. Yesterday I managed to shoot three 3/8" ball bearings in a grouping, from 5 yards and I was very proud of myself! lol


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Sam said:


> Sam,it's not the slingshot that limits group size,It is the shooter.Practice and then practice some more.Make sure everything is as close to perfect as you can get it.Slingshot and your ammo, then the rest is up to you.


I agree that the vast majority of shooter's will always be less accurate than their slingshots, but even high-precision rifles have their limitations. Yesterday I managed to shoot three 3/8" ball bearings in a grouping, from 5 yards and I was very proud of myself! lol








[/quote]

Two things your grouping might change if you do not fully exstend your shooter hold back about 6 or 8 inchs so that your elbow is bent and if your steel ball is slik it can move or slip in the pouch. I dont shoot steel ball without putting them in a baggie and put just a little saflower oil on them and I let it set and they get tacky. I know it sounds a little off but I guess we all develope some things that seems to make a difference.


----------

